# 10 gallon quick journal



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

I didnt create any journals for my ten gallon but I put together a lil quick video showing how the tank changed over time. The tank doesn't look like anything it did in the video now 

I hope you enjoy it! I had fun making the vid and the tank 

‪10 Gallon: 1 Year Transformation & Past Designs‬‏ - YouTube


----------

